# unusual illness



## pegschaedler (Jul 7, 2009)

My one year old havanese was recently diagnosed with auto-immune meningitis. We were lucky to catch it in time and he is positively responding to a heavy regimen of antibiotics to be followed by steroid treatments. He was a sick little pup, that's for sure. Has anyone ever heard of such an illness in this breed?


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awful. I hope he gets better soon. What were his symptoms?


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh no that sounds so scary. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear your puppy was so sick. I would like to know about his symptoms as well, as I don't know anything about the disease. Are you able to work closely with his breeders who may be able to help?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Peg (hope that is your name), welcome to the forum. I hope your little guy will be ok. About a year or so ago I had a horrible time with Cash. Meningitis arteritis was tossed around as a diagnosis. But $3500 in tests later they had no definetive test results so just they through all sorts of medicines at him...2 antibiotics and prednisone if the antibiotics didn't work. Luckily they did so we never had to start a course of steroids. They are assuming that Cash had some sort of tick born or Protozoa born disease.

How did they arrive at your diagnosis? And what were your Havs symptoms? I am curious if they are/were the same as Cash's.

If it helps you, you might want to go through this thread that I started at them time. I had forgotten a lot of it. It is a long thread,so the first mention of Meningitis is around post #133.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3591&highlight=Cash's+night

I would be curious if your Havs symptoms were the same... Cash was also around a year old, and very, very, very sick. But he is totally fine now. I hope the same for your little furball.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your heart...*

And check out [email protected]

A lot of good information there.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I have not heard of that but in 1996 I had a one year old male Hav die from immune mediated hemolytic anemia. He came down with it a week after his yealy vaccinations It was the most heartbreaking thing to lose my Rico. I am glad your pup responded to the treatment!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am very curious about the symptoms as well, what is the Vet saying?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I haven't heard of it and had to look it up. Someone talks about their dog that got this on this website http://www.itsaspringthing.co.uk/case notes.htm
Sending your little guy hugs


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How horrible. I too am curious about the symptoms. I sure hope your little guy is on the road to recovery.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also talk to your breeder, maybe it is something in the line and he/she can help you. I think it is always important to let our breeders know what is going on too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan that was the article I read too when I was going through it with Cash. (even though he never needed stretoids-so ultimately they think it was tick related) 

Peg I wish you would come back and tell us more about your little pup. I know how scary it must have been for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't heard of any Havanese getting any forms of meningitis. Humans, yes, but not Havs. (A very close friend of mine lost her 4-yr old son to a bacterial form of it.) I'm sorry that your guy got it, but so glad to read that he has responded to treatment.

If he responded with antibiotics, I assume this is a bacterial form of meningitis. Any idea how he contracted it?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... bump ......


----------

